
Coronavirus: 36-year-old 'recovered' Wuhan man dies - maram
https://www.thestandard.com.hk/breaking-news/section/3/143180/36-year-old-%27recovered%27-Wuhan-man-dies
======
obituary_latte
This and the news of nervous system involvement[0] is very concerning.
Hopefully hn will come through with the calming level-headedness so often
missing from other parts of the web.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22509741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22509741)

~~~
jmnicolas
We're all gonna die !

(sorry ;)

~~~
obituary_latte
Hey, humor is important too! :)

